# Best possible thing for your plants.



## Redeflect (Mar 16, 2009)

Well this thread is simple... i want everyone to post what they consider the greatest thing they use for growing that makes a huge difference. Whether it be a soil, fertilizer, rooting hormone, technique... anything. The point is to build a compendium of the greatest products of their kind. Please don't mention lights... we all know what ones are good and which ones are bad.

My personal "greatest thing" is foliar feeding... i've cured a bunch of plants with nutrient problems just by foliar feeding them some Miracle-Gro All-Purpose plant food.


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle (Mar 17, 2009)

c02 of course.


----------



## Kingb420 (Mar 17, 2009)

Advanced nutrients bud blood, way more and earlier bud sites


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 17, 2009)

patience and loving attention......


----------



## Greyskull (Mar 17, 2009)

PROPER ENVIRONMENT

no matter what kind of lights you are running, no matter what nutes, no matter the PPM or PH, if your plants aren't happy where they live they will not produce optimal results. just my 2 cents....


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 17, 2009)

for an organic soil indoor grower life myself, i'd say the soil you're growing in...back in the day i would use shit soil and my end result was always subpar, now with really dank soil i get a very heady smoke with an unreal taste!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 17, 2009)

Patience in veg and Molases in 12/12


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 17, 2009)

goldenganja13 said:


> patience in veg and molases in 12/12


i love molasses!!!!!!!


----------



## holmes (Mar 18, 2009)

i just read an article about how RO water will make a big difference in your grows
this was in urban gardner by the way, and they said despite popular belief that letting tap water sit for a day will evaporate the chlorine is wrong


----------



## serenityrich (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi! I'm just a seedling when it comes to growing MJ, but I thought that bubbling the solution for 24hrs or so would disapate the clorine.


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 19, 2009)

serenityrich said:


> Hi! I'm just a seedling when it comes to growing MJ, but I thought that bubbling the solution for 24hrs or so would disapate the clorine.


 some...but not all


----------



## holmes (Mar 19, 2009)

that is what i thought also, but the article says its a myth. But that might refer to a new chemical they add which is chloramine, this does not evaporate.
the water is safe enough to drink, and the concentration is very small, but they say it can make a substantial difference.
personally i dont know, but its enough for me to want to get a RO filter
anyone recommend one?
i just dont want to wait three hours to fill up a large container


----------



## Greyskull (Mar 19, 2009)

i have one of these on the end of my hose
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.filtersfast.com/ProdImages/ap317.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.filtersfast.com/Aqua-Pure-AP317-water-filters.asp&usg=__ZGYQUtXk_QXrA4wmYn2GapSWHJg=&h=256&w=248&sz=10&hl=en&start=12&um=1&tbnid=IDniW_GpfNxOFM:&tbnh=111&tbnw=108&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dice%2Bmaker%2Bwater%2Bfilter%26hl%3Den%26rls%3Dcom.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox%26rlz%3D1I7TSHB%26sa%3DX%26um%3D1

next best thing to RO water is filtered water. just have to get some fittings to attach it to the end f the hose.... works great.


----------



## holmes (Mar 19, 2009)

they do not advertise if it removes the chlorine/chloramine


----------



## Greenisgold (Mar 19, 2009)

Get over the chlorine factor as it isn't one unless you are a strict organic grower. Even then I have not seen a side by side grow where a person has given one clone water with and one without.
I grew with RO once (soil grow) and could not tell the difference between the two. Well actually I could as the grow before was better with out RO. Now if your a hydro grower then no comment.
Experience gets you to where you want to go.


----------



## WillyPhister (Mar 19, 2009)

Another good thing about RO is that it removes added fluoride from your tap water. Fluoride cant be removed by filtering or letting your water sit. Its good to not have fluoride in your water because its toxic to plants and humans.


----------



## Greyskull (Mar 19, 2009)

you should have your water checked out before you do any serious growing.... lucky for me I didn't need a full RO unit - the water where I am is "clean".... though a little filtering makes me feel better about my plants food.

Remo from adavnced nutrients has a site for growers called "urban grower". video tours of gardens... good stuff chiock full of tips and insight. one of the videp clips is about how to mix your nutrient solution.... he says let the water sit for 24hrs to let the chlorine evaporate off....


----------



## Lil Czr (Mar 19, 2009)

Don't over do it, or in other words... Don't Love Your Plants To Death!


----------



## Big P (Mar 19, 2009)

ya think about it if it was even mildly harmful everone on earth would know it cuz it would be a coffeetable issue cuz everyone waters thier house plants with tap water

but i never heard it was a problem, not even once so i doubt its an issue,


----------



## AquafinaOrbit (Mar 19, 2009)

My best thing: Blue Mountain Organic tonics.

I use either local river water, fish tank water, or spring water and my plants seem to do very well with it. I live in the mountians though so all these types of water are easy for me to come by, that being said I would still buy spring water unless I just had to large of a grow to support it cost wise. Even if it does not adversely affect the plants growth, there is no need for those chemicals so why bother messing with them?


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 19, 2009)

AquafinaOrbit said:


> My best thing: Blue Mountain Organic tonics.
> 
> I use either local river water, fish tank water, or spring water and my plants seem to do very well with it. I live in the mountians though so all these types of water are easy for me to come by, that being said I would still buy spring water unless I just had to large of a grow to support it cost wise. Even if it does not adversely affect the plants growth, there is no need for those chemicals so why bother messing with them?


luckily where i'm at in sunny Florida the tap water is pretty clean...i've done tests on plants with distilled, spring and tap and noticed no difference whatsoever...i run organic soil and nutes, so i just flush a couple times towards the end with molasses and the taste of my buds is always sweet and delicious!


----------



## spartree (Mar 19, 2009)

some city water systems use a different kind of chlorine. It won't evap out like reg chlorine. thats why RO and reverse osmosis are preferred, if possible. start with water less than ideal and the rest of the grow will follow down to growers hell of less than expected results.


----------



## holmes (Mar 20, 2009)

I drink tap water all the time, where i am from the tap is good, ppm are low.
i always thought that chlorine evaporated after sometime, which is most likely the case but its the new compound chloramine that is the subject to talk about
i have been meaning to contact the municipality about the contents of the water
if chloramine has replaced chlorine, then i imagine it would be useless to allow the water to sit for 23 1/2 hours.
yes i am currently organic, im giving it a whirl, and the chloramine is toxic to the microbes that i spent so much money on. it would be pointless to put them in if im going to kill them with the water.
either way you grow it could not hurt, and the units are not that expensive. I just dont want to watch a fucking trickle of water come out the spout while trying to fill a 50 gallon rez


----------



## Rocky Top High (Mar 21, 2009)

holmes said:


> I drink tap water all the time, where i am from the tap is good, ppm are low.
> i always thought that chlorine evaporated after sometime, which is most likely the case but its the new compound chloramine that is the subject to talk about
> i have been meaning to contact the municipality about the contents of the water
> if chloramine has replaced chlorine, then i imagine it would be useless to allow the water to sit for 23 1/2 hours.
> ...


 
What about those additives that you add to your water that removes the chlorine and chloramines? You can get it from pet stores that have fish supplies. It's suppose to keep fish water healthy and I have been told to use it to remove the junk from my tap water. Whats you guys opinion on this?


----------



## weedyoo (Mar 21, 2009)

perlite 
Peruvian Seabird Guano 10-10-2
Sunleaves Jamaican Bat Guano 1-10-0.2
3 year old organic cow manure 
root tone 
humidity domes


----------



## holmes (Mar 21, 2009)

never used it the additive to remove chlorine, is it economical


----------



## panta (Mar 21, 2009)

my water is about 250-300 ppm how much would i benefit from a RO or a filter http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.filtersfast.com/ProdImages/ap317.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.filtersfast.com/Aqua-Pure-AP317-water-filters.asp&usg=__ZGYQUtXk_QXrA4wmYn2GapSWHJg=&h=256&w=248&sz=10&hl=en&start=12&um=1&tbnid=IDniW_GpfNxOFM:&tbnh=111&tbnw=108&prev=/images?q=ice+maker+water+filter&hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&rlz=1I7TSHB&sa=X&um=1


----------



## holmes (Mar 21, 2009)

greatly...........you have shitty water


----------



## panta (Mar 21, 2009)

so its worth the money,im curently in soil but might advance to hydro im a little confused how will i manage the different nute levels couse im running a perpetual harvest setup,so i have alot of plants in different stages of growth


----------



## holmes (Mar 21, 2009)

its extra work ,but you just keep track of each batch and week that they are in. you already know how to feed them accordingly, do you follow a feeding scheduale


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 21, 2009)

The best thing is to get your soil correctly balanced. If this one thing is not done, you'll be fighting problems the entire grow. if done correctly, you can practically walk away from them, they will grow themselves. Outdoor grows of course. 


out.


----------



## JonnyDankness (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm in love with purple maxx and b'cuzz bloom right now.
Best possible thing for plants though is a lil t.l.c for your t.h.c man I love growing.


----------



## pos1tive bal4nce (Mar 22, 2009)

CO2! You gotta have your basics dialed in of course, but it made a huge difference in my yield and bud size.


----------



## Calijuana (Mar 22, 2009)

Can't believe no one has said this yet, but Advanced Nutrients BIG BUD works wonders for me. As does Molasses. I would say those two are a phenomenal combination.


----------



## panta (Mar 22, 2009)

holmes said:


> its extra work ,but you just keep track of each batch and week that they are in. you already know how to feed them accordingly, do you follow a feeding scheduale


yes but its a not easy mixing all these solutions


----------



## CANinBIZ (Mar 22, 2009)

I used An old gallon and pvc pipe svstem to collect rain water in a big container and I mixed the rain water with Mirical Grow foliage fert. and added 1 1/4 tbs epson salt to the water, finaly I trimed the plant and let the leaves soak in the water till the turned brown and straind it. It solved the MG problem, the leaves are big bright and green, and I had I dieng cronic plant and it REVIVED IT! Nature can be amazing to weed.


----------



## la9 (Mar 22, 2009)

I think the best thing is proper ventilation, keep the air flowing and you will get good results.

I don't think I'm down with RO water unless you have bad water, you end up with pure water, nothing in it at all to help the plants, you have to add fertilizer to it or you won't get very good results, not that isn't what we all do anyway. I'm still not convinced perfectly pure water is the way to go.


----------



## 2fast4u2 (Mar 23, 2009)

atami bloombastic last six weeks of flower, ive seen 40-50% increase in harvest weight, i stopped running co2 because of it. easy to control without running co2, plus results are about .75 grams a watt, so im pretty happy. Pretty expensive tho, 220 bucks a bottle, but im happy with the results.

ps, run temps a little higher when using bloombastic, transpiration really shouldnt slow down.


----------



## CANinBIZ (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm not saying pure water is ethier it has slow grow results but every one has diffrent grow tech's
<-_CaninBiz-_>


----------



## la9 (Mar 23, 2009)

CANinBIZ said:


> I'm not saying pure water is ethier it has slow grow results but every one has diffrent grow tech's
> <-_CaninBiz-_>


Cool, thanks for agreeing with me, I thought I might be the only one in the world to think that way about RO water.


----------



## Bamstone (Mar 24, 2009)

Introducing Cal-Mag and more veg time gave my grows a real kick in the ass. By more veg time I mean waiting for staggered internodes, not just preflowers. Cal-mag is great for plants in pots because once the soil is depleted most nutes won't maintain the proper cal/mag balance that MJ likes for good nute absorbtion. It also stabilizes pH.


----------



## holmes (Mar 24, 2009)

what is staggered internodes?


----------



## Bamstone (Mar 25, 2009)

holmes said:


> what is staggered internodes?


When an MJ plant is young it branches symetrically, two branches at a time at the same height on the stalk. As the plant matures it will begin staggering the nodes putting out one, then another a little higher up on the other side of the stalk. This is an indication of a fully mature veg state. It will improve yeild quite a bit to wait until your ladies get to this state before flowering.


----------



## SayWord (Mar 25, 2009)

and how old is it when it starts staggering like that? 8 weeks?


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 25, 2009)

SayWord said:


> and how old is it when it starts staggering like that? 8 weeks?


SayWord dude, What's up!! My mother does the staggering but she is 5-6 months old now and I'm not sure when she started. I wasn't looking for it to happen. So I didn't pay attention.


----------



## Boneman (Mar 25, 2009)

I think Cal-Mag is essential where I am. It seems to remedy any off green colorations 

A digital PH meter is also essential


----------



## The Dank Knight (Mar 27, 2009)

LST is the way to go


----------



## bicycle racer (Mar 27, 2009)

hygrozyme or sensizyme and piranha and tarantula by advanced.n


----------



## SayWord (Mar 27, 2009)

oh shit edit


----------



## SayWord (Mar 27, 2009)

hellz yeah im usin pirahna and tarantula and sensysm. got flicks of ur end plants bike rider?


----------



## bicycle racer (Mar 27, 2009)

no not currently my camera is bad at close ups but my dried cured buds of various strains are as good as anything i see at dispenserys. those products are particularly useful in soil. i also like superthrive.


----------



## SayWord (Mar 27, 2009)

ive been thinkin of gettin superthrive. when u use it?


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 27, 2009)

SayWord said:


> ive been thinkin of gettin superthrive. when u use it?


i think early on, maybe even under a week...not too sure though, i've never used it..


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 27, 2009)

So are epsom salts basically the same idea as cal mag? I don't live close to the hydro shop, and I'd like to try adding some for my plants. I've got crappy water, and I'm gonna be getting an RO system. My ppm is at 425 without my filter, and 350 with it. It hasn't been hurting the plants, but its seems to have slowed growth. I think they getten a bit locked up. I've used distilled water from the store a couple times, and they seemed to grow better. I just started flowering last sunday, and to be honest they havn't been growing much this week at all. I just watered yesterday with ph'd distilled water, with a 1/2 tsp of fox farm open sesame. It was the first watering since 12/12. I'm hoping by tomorrow, I start to see some more new growth. They look pretty healthy, just growing kinda slow for the last week. I thought maybe the cal mag, or if it works the epsom salts might help them absorb the nutes better, or something? What do you guys think? The plants are in my journal if you wanna see what they look like. The pics are like a page or 2 back, and about 4 days old, but they havn't really changed much since then. THanks TC


----------



## bicycle racer (Mar 27, 2009)

i use superthrive mainly in veg especialy in times of stress cloning transplanting etc.. its also great for starting seeds or when adapting clones to your enviroment i use it in the first 4 weeks of flower aswell. it is mainly b vitamins b-1 mostly it also contains a rooting hormone. it can be found at almost any garden store its cheap and concentrated.


----------



## bicycle racer (Mar 27, 2009)

i basically only use distilled or reverse osmosis water i have dealled with ph adjusted tap water in the past. with distelled/r.o. water reasults were superior.


----------



## Stoney Jake (Mar 27, 2009)

SayWord said:


> and how old is it when it starts staggering like that? 8 weeks?


My bagseed and powerskunk all showed staggered nodes at about 4-5 weeks. It shouldnt be to long after preflowers show. I have had some that dont show preflowers, instead I know they are mature with staggering nodes. Just watch for it and you will notice it now


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 28, 2009)

Any body got any input on my post? I was hoping you guys might have had some experiance with the cal mag, and or epsom salts.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 28, 2009)

Epsom salts are very good for your grow. Use it once a month and it will strengthen your weed and prevent a lot of problems. 1 Tsp./ gallon of water. Just don't go crazy with it. 

out.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks man. I'm gonna pick some up to use with my next watering.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, but I did perhaps misspeak about how any times. that is what it says on my label and i'll admit i don't do it all the time. Perhaps 3 times during your grow is enough. It shouldn't be thought of as fertilizer but as a corrector. A little goes a long way. 

So... once after your pups have gotten real legs under them, once more after veg, and once more after flowering is done. 

teaspoon per gallon.

out.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 28, 2009)

Sweet , I just started flowering, so hopfully its gonna be good timing. I'd like them to start growing again.


----------



## panta (Mar 28, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Yes, but I did perhaps misspeak about how any times. that is what it says on my label and i'll admit i don't do it all the time. Perhaps 3 times during your grow is enough. It shouldn't be thought of as fertilizer but as a corrector. A little goes a long way.
> 
> So... once after your pups have gotten real legs under them, once more after veg, and once more after flowering is done.
> 
> ...


 and once more after flowering is done.what doe that mean after flowering is done


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 29, 2009)

After your flowers have fully set, meaning the cola has been established. it's not a hard line but more of an evening up of schedule.

out.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 30, 2009)

I got the epsom salts yesterday, and I got more soil today, so i'm gonna try both my ideas, and hopefully they the ones that aren't will start growing again.


----------



## Toggle (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm new here and was wondering if anybody has used Atami's Bloombastic, or purple maxx snowstorm from Humboldt county? Why is it so expensive and does it really work?


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 11, 2009)

something im playing with and getting great results is megagro a giberellic acid product. for a long time through misinformation i thought ga was very toxic but upon further research i discovered its used nation wide on fruits and vegetables to speed growth as it is a natural plant hormone and can be used 3 weeks prior to harvest. the stoner folklore about ga is very much unfounded at 10 to 20 ppm its very usefull stuff when used in conjunction particularly with superthrive. ga can also at 100 ppm or more be used to produce fem seeds. so it has a number of uses in any garden.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Jun 15, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> something im playing with and getting great results is megagro a giberellic acid product. for a long time through misinformation i thought ga was very toxic but upon further research i discovered its used nation wide on fruits and vegetables to speed growth as it is a natural plant hormone and can be used 3 weeks prior to harvest. the stoner folklore about ga is very much unfounded at 10 to 20 ppm its very usefull stuff when used in conjunction particularly with superthrive. ga can also at 100 ppm or more be used to produce fem seeds. so it has a number of uses in any garden.


 hey whats up bike racer,i read somewere that use superthrive in bloom will cause ur plants to turn hermie..have u noticed this?? also were did u get the MEGAGRO from??....MEANGREEN.


----------



## kubrickzghost (Jun 15, 2009)

Redeflect said:


> Well this thread is simple... i want everyone to post what they consider the greatest thing they use for growing that makes a huge difference. Whether it be a soil, fertilizer, rooting hormone, technique... anything. The point is to build a compendium of the greatest products of their kind. Please don't mention lights... we all know what ones are good and which ones are bad.
> 
> My personal "greatest thing" is foliar feeding... i've cured a bunch of plants with nutrient problems just by foliar feeding them some Miracle-Gro All-Purpose plant food.



Foilage spray. I haven't done that in at least a week. I'm off to spray.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 15, 2009)

never had superthrive cause herms personally its been around since the 50's its been tested heavily i suggest its not used 3 weeks prior to harvest as the plant takes longer to finish if its used.. the megagro i purchased at a hydro store very few use it. just google megagro and make your own choice you will see do a side by side with the same strain it makes plants really take off.


----------



## satch (Jun 17, 2009)

Rain water wins~


----------



## Feroce (Jun 17, 2009)

Coco coir. Once you learn its idiosyncrasies, it's an amazing growing medium.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 17, 2009)

im doing hempy lately and am happy but i would like to test coco to compare. hempy rocks though imo.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2009)

my soil ..or my patience.. oh hygrozyme is the shit.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 17, 2009)

i like hygrozyme in most mediums.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 18, 2009)

yea its doin what the bottle says. bigger stronger faster.. but i dont even kno what it really


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 18, 2009)

it basically is a mix of enzymes that break down dead and dying organic material keeping your roots and medium healthy and free of most anaerobic bacteria that can cause various problems.


----------



## yunggrower (Jun 18, 2009)

Deionized water


----------



## SayWord (Jun 21, 2009)

i really wanna do coco next grow...if i can get the balls to step up from soil


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 21, 2009)

Calijuana said:


> Can't believe no one has said this yet, but Advanced Nutrients BIG BUD works wonders for me. As does Molasses. I would say those two are a phenomenal combination.


Yes I agree. I noticed a big improvement when the only variable I changed was adding Big Bud. I was using AN Monkey Juice and Overdrive in coco. 

SayWord, I started growing about 16 months ago in coco. It's super easy. You won't regret trying it out.


----------



## jbo (Jun 21, 2009)

anyone use the Sugar Peak line of products? its a four part system thats very simple AND inexpensive. Ive had great results with it. Also Lst and Co2.


----------



## Hash Lover (Jun 21, 2009)

SayWord said:


> i really wanna do coco next grow...if i can get the balls to step up from soil


You can do it man. Just start small with a couple of plants to get used to it while your still doing soil. IMO that's the best way to start.


----------



## SayWord (Jun 21, 2009)

good idea man. will do


----------



## Hedgehunter (Jun 27, 2009)

using canna rizotonic and PK 13/14 has changed my grows for the good


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 27, 2009)

Hedgehunter said:


> using canna rizotonic and PK 13/14 has changed my grows for the good


what's the strain in your avatar? thanks.


----------



## imanoob (Jun 27, 2009)

Hedgehunter said:


> using canna rizotonic and PK 13/14 has changed my grows for the good


hmmm...i was going to buy these but went for bigbud instead. 

Can you say why and how it helped? I would be intrested to hear!



mared juwan said:


> what's the strain in your avatar? thanks.


haha...i concour...show and tell man! that plant looks freaking awesome!


----------



## MANNIJUANA (Jun 27, 2009)

Dan Hornby's Big Bud and Advanced Nutrients Carbo Load


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 27, 2009)

im going to be testing general hydroponics flora nova line soon well see if its a good line of products. anybody have any experience with there stuff?


----------



## GREENBUD (Jun 27, 2009)

all you need is *Love*


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 27, 2009)

well we could discuss personal energy and its effects on plants which i feel to some degree is a valid consideration.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 27, 2009)

i talk to my plants... more then i should..


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 27, 2009)

good vibes are good vibes bad are bad no reason this does not apply to all living things.


----------



## DMC65 (Jun 27, 2009)

Switching from a typical potting soil found at Home Depot to an expensive soil found at hydro shops has been huge for my outdoor grows. Here is my current mix:

5 parts Foxfarm Ocean Forest 
2 parts Foxfarm Happy Frog
1 1/2 part perlite
3/4 part earthworm castings
1/2 part bat guano

I will also try some various organic nutes along the way but not too much. This mix drains very well but remains moist when it gets super hot. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## LowEnder (Jun 29, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> im going to be testing general hydroponics flora nova line soon well see if its a good line of products. anybody have any experience with there stuff?


I have used them and you get what you pay for... Meaning if you can spend double the money or whatever on nutrients it will make that much of a difference. Not saying you have to spend a good deal of money on nutrients but for my experience working with GH nutrients compaired to others is a very noticable difference.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 30, 2009)

LowEnder said:


> I have used them and you get what you pay for... Meaning if you can spend double the money or whatever on nutrients it will make that much of a difference. Not saying you have to spend a good deal of money on nutrients but for my experience working with GH nutrients compaired to others is a very noticable difference.


Hmmm, yes I would like to hear more from Lowender and bicycle racer on this. I was thinking of trying the same thing as BR. I've been using AN for a long time and recently my dro store was out of Overdrive so I tried Ionic Boost instead. Works great for the plants and my wallet. If anything I had better bud production with the Boost and it is 1/2 the price. I went back and bought a gallon. Now I'm thinking of replacing some of my other AN stuff with Ionic or the GH Flora Nova. I will use Big Bud no matter because I don't know of another product quite like it but I was gonna try to switch out my base nutes. What do you guys think?


----------



## grow space (Jun 30, 2009)

my tip is, that when your plant is 2-3 months old-start foilar feeding them regulary.this is because when growing in soil and meduim pots, your roots will get really big and some part of the roots may not getting enough food(if your not always watering them hardcore)-say once or twice a week and if you want then after evey 2 weeks feed them with some nurients solution.


stay safe ya all....


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 30, 2009)

advanced is just so expensive my friend owns a hydro store and supplies many med patients such as myself he likes the cheaper gh products more than anything else.


----------



## can.i.buz (Jun 30, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> well we could discuss personal energy and its effects on plants which i feel to some degree is a valid consideration.


That's what I was going to say. I started playing with more physical attention to my plants. I gently help the leaves open up as they form. I pick off any leaves that have potential problems. I talk to them. I play music for them and when I can, I open the windows and let them have some ocean breeze. They are really responding to it.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 30, 2009)

it certainly cant hurt here are some studies based on this.


----------



## dscb (Jun 30, 2009)

I would have to say foilar feeding. But I have always had problems with MG all purpose plant food. If anyone can tell me the right dose of MG nutes to give i would give it a try.


----------



## LoverOfTheFruit (Jun 30, 2009)

what water and nutes you give it, i always give mine eviaqn or volvic, jus any mineral water, never use tap water find the chlorine and shit in it changes the colour fo the leaves a bit


----------



## can.i.buz (Jun 30, 2009)

I was filtering my water last grow but now I just let it sit for 24. I've seen no difference.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 30, 2009)

'if we can drink it so can they' yes the water itself but if ph is too low or too high your ferts will be locked out and unavailable to the plants. my tap has a ph of almost 8 and close to 300ppm of total dissolved solids far from useful when cannabis prefers acidic ph in the root zone. i use ro from water machines 25c a gall but worth it ph around 6.1 give or take and about 10 to 20ppm tds imo. one way or another the mineral salts will build up and cause issues if your water is high in mineral content.


----------



## can.i.buz (Jun 30, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> 'if we can drink it so can they' yes the water itself but if ph is too low or too high your ferts will be locked out and unavailable to the plants. my tap has a ph of almost 8 and close to 300ppm of total dissolved solids far from useful when cannabis prefers acidic ph in the root zone. i use ro from water machines 25c a gall but worth it ph around 6.1 give or take and about 10 to 20ppm tds imo. one way or another the mineral salts will build up and cause issues if your water is high in mineral content.


would you come over and measure my ph?


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 30, 2009)

yeah you may be getting your tap from a different water table than mine since your near the ocean. valley water sucks notoriously but i know growers in hollywood whos water is not bad as far as tds is concerned some locales are lucky and have reasonable ph and tds from there tap source i wish mine was better.


----------



## can.i.buz (Jun 30, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> yeah you may be getting your tap from a different water table than mine since your near the ocean. valley water sucks notoriously but i know growers in hollywood whos water is not bad as far as tds is concerned some locales are lucky and have reasonable ph and tds from there tap source i wish mine was better.


you are so good at avoiding my questions bike man!


----------



## blazincajuns420 (Jul 1, 2009)

1 tbl spoon of pure honey 3 weeks into veg.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 2, 2009)

blazincajuns420 said:


> 1 tbl spoon of pure honey 3 weeks into veg.


never heard that one, what does it do ?


----------



## tea tree (Jul 2, 2009)

"super soil" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I have some healthy, healthy, healthy girls that I could not get adding a weelly nute feed to. 


Lush in veg, a huge pickup in vigor weeks after transplant. Still going. The plants can eat when they want and after cooking it for a month or so it has a decent soil food web going. 

Water only, no need to look back.


----------



## blazincajuns420 (Jul 2, 2009)

think about it. The leaves produce sugar to grow. Honey is basically all sugar so it provides sugar without the leaves having to make it. It's the same as molasses only i perfer honey.


----------



## cowboylogic (Jul 2, 2009)

holmes said:


> that is what i thought also, but the article says its a myth. But that might refer to a new chemical they add which is chloramine, this does not evaporate.
> the water is safe enough to drink, and the concentration is very small, but they say it can make a substantial difference.
> personally i dont know, but its enough for me to want to get a RO filter
> anyone recommend one?
> i just dont want to wait three hours to fill up a large container


 Check out 123filter on ebay. Great prices for solid systems. As far as waiting to fill a big jug I find it best to fill 3 or 4 gallon jugs throughout the day and then pour them into one of those 5 gallon camping jugs. Makes it easy to keep the supply at hand when needed.


----------



## cowboylogic (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh ya, with R/O water calmag or the like is a must! But I only use about 1/4 to 1/2 tsp per gallon on feedings only. When just watering the straight R/O does a nice job of cleaning the salts from the soil. I feed, water,feed, water, water, feed, water, feed, water, water. Works great for me. Also be easy with your nutes to start. The plants have better access to them in R/O water.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 2, 2009)

cowboylogic said:


> Oh ya, with R/O water calmag or the like is a must! But I only use about 1/4 to 1/2 tsp per gallon on feedings only. When just watering the straight R/O does a nice job of cleaning the salts from the soil. I feed, water,feed, water, water, feed, water, feed, water, water. Works great for me. Also be easy with your nutes to start. The plants have better access to them in R/O water.


good to double up the water feedings as you mentioned to clear salts and let the plants use up excess nutes.


----------



## can.i.buz (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't think anyone has brought it up yet but I think the best thing for my plants is my ability to see all things tiny. I nominate mr scope.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 3, 2009)

can.i.buz said:


> I don't think anyone has brought it up yet but I think the best thing for my plants is my ability to see all things tiny. I nominate mr scope.


Good one. Also if no one has mentioned low humidity yet then we should get it in here somewhere. Before I had a dehumidifier my RH would climb into the upper 50s in flower. Not disastrous but still not what I wanted. I got the dehumidifier simply because I wanted to avoid mold at all costs. But I also noticed better yields once I got the RH to stay under 40.


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Jul 3, 2009)

in hydro : some sort of silica additive. budlink or silika majik
stops the branches falling over under weight


----------



## northwoodsmoker (Jul 4, 2009)

Patience, is the key for me..


----------



## larrytwo (Jul 27, 2009)

Taste sweetener,yeild co2,good smoke,patience


----------



## swishatwista (Jul 27, 2009)

Iv been foliar feeding i cap per gallon of liquid kelp, sea weed. Its really been keeping them nice and dark green, and i also add 1 cap of it to my watering, every other week. Works good for me


----------



## swishatwista (Jul 27, 2009)

well we could discuss personal energy and its effects on plants which i feel to some degree is a valid consideration


Yea id definitely have to agree with you, your good intentions, or intent projected on the plant can have some good effects, especially if you have strong intent. i cant complain


----------



## nraged (Jul 27, 2009)

Im gonna go with experience. Without your plants will probably not grow to the full potential. There is plenty of products to help and but without experience how will you know what you plant needs.


----------



## kyoinidaho (Jul 28, 2009)

three words- Low Stress Training

tying those girlies down has done by far the most noticable growth increase over any product or nute. i plan on tryng atami's bloombastic on my next grow, and from what i can see through the forums, i may prove myself wrong at a later date...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)

there is so much that has already been said. I am a big picture guy. I have trouble looking at any one particular aspect. The Soil. The Lights. The Water. The added CO2. The added UVB light. The Nutrients. One is integrated with the other.....someone else said the environment. Yea, its how it all fits together. The genetics. The growers GreenThumb. The Weather (indoors or out ... it still changes your ambient environmental factors). For me hard to pick one. My next improvement in my grow will likely choosing sometyhing other than the local garden shop garden variety potting soil ..... and like some have said .... coco coir and perlite ..... I sorta want to try that ....but see there are cautions to getting is right ...so some research is needed. Great Thread!


----------



## defiant (Aug 7, 2009)

I noticed no one mentioned pot size i feel this is a factor worth consideration. Less plants in larger pots can yield more than alot of plants in small pots. I also find you have more margin for error with nutrient using larger pots and in general less chance of deficiencies.

-defiant-


----------



## leob2 (Aug 7, 2009)

I have 2 55 gal.plastic barrels with my gutters draining into them never had a problem.


----------



## palehawaiian (Aug 7, 2009)

I treat them like a weed and i have had good luck sneaking tiny clones into my moms garden so i can let her do the work...


----------



## swishatwista (Aug 7, 2009)

lol palehawaiin, good shit. I'v noticed that type of trend also around my way lol

But yea ill second that larger pot size notion, like metioned you have a more room for error on nutes, mishap on watering. But also more roots mass and possibly to have ALOT of good benefitial microbes attached to your roots so they can grab any and everything outa the soil. And plus the veg time is kind to yeilds


----------



## Calijuana (Nov 17, 2009)

kyoinidaho said:


> three words- Low Stress Training
> 
> tying those girlies down has done by far the most noticable growth increase over any product or nute. i plan on tryng atami's bloombastic on my next grow, and from what i can see through the forums, i may prove myself wrong at a later date...



I just read another post in this thread about that Atami stuff.. guy said he got over 40% increase in yield..


----------



## bicycle racer (Nov 17, 2009)

im using an advanced nutrient product called bud factor x. now i know some dont like advanced but it seems this product does have an effect and kicks my plants into high gear. i also highly recommend hempy bucket style grows indoor or out.


----------

